# Admins...search feature disabled?



## Khan the Warlord (Jan 21, 2002)

Call me strange, but I often enjoy reading all the posts from a particular user that may strike me as...interesting. Anyway, when I attempted the search feature, I received an error message saying that the admins purposely disabled it.

Why?


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 21, 2002)

I can't speak for Morrus, but since the search feature is one of the most sever-taxing features, I guess it is temporarily turned off until the boards have settled down a bit.


----------



## nsruf (Jan 21, 2002)

I am mostly concerned that "View New Posts" doesn't work, as I am used to browsing "Today's Active Topics" from the old boards (mainly because you can be pretty sure to still get a response).

Is this function really as taxing as the general search function? Or is it impossible to differentiate between the two with this software?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

Khan the Warlord said:
			
		

> *Call me strange, but I often enjoy reading all the posts from a particular user that may strike me as...interesting. *




Call me curious, but now I have to wonder if there is one particular user you had in mind or if you just do this for everyone that tickles you

Feel free to ignore my nosey-ness,


----------



## A2Z (Jan 21, 2002)

Along the same line. The old boards are going to be read only, right? Will they be searchable as well?


----------



## JDragon (Jan 21, 2002)

I would like to second nsruf's point about the "View new Posts/ todays active topics"  I used this almost exclusively to keep up on whats going on here and would be sad to have it not return, as due to my limited time to surf I would miss some good threads.

JDragon


----------

